# What was your taxable profit (or loss) for rideshare/hail/whatever this year?



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Just curious. I turned a net profit of exactly $100 on $6600 in gross fares & bonus. Without Uber bonuses of $600 I would've had a $500 loss. 7864 miles claimed.

EDIT: Oh, and I put in 337 hours, so I made $0.30/hour while grossing $19.58/hour in my time as a FT Uber/Lyft driver...


----------



## yeti (Sep 16, 2014)

$2600 turned into a loss of $110. My tax guy implied I am an idiot if I keep driving for uber.


----------

